# [SOLVED] nptl mnie nie kocha

## c0oba

Po dodaniu flagi nptl (tak samo dla flag nptl+nptlonly) nic się nie zmieniło... znaczy:

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r2  USE="nls -build -debug -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) (-nptl) (-nptlonly) -profile (-selinux)" 0 kB 
```

Flagi są z jakiegoś powodu zablokowane. Nie spotkałem się jednak w żadnym howto do migrowania z problemem "blokowania" przez inne flagi albo przez kernel (oczywiście 2.6.x). Może POSIX, ale:

```
       [*] POSIX Message Queues
```

Jeszcze jedno co mi przychodzi na myśl to nie kompletna migracja z i386 na i686. Jednak do tej pory wszystko działało bez problemu.

```
localhost ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

localhost ~ # binutils-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.16.1 *

localhost ~ # grep -r 386 /etc/env.d/

localhost ~ #
```

Last edited by c0oba on Sun May 13, 2007 10:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

zmien profil

----------

## c0oba

Pomogło. Dzięki.

----------

## Belliash

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Pomogło. Dzięki.

 

zerknij jeszcze tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html

----------

## c0oba

Eeee... który pkt. dokładnie? Bo mam wrażenie, że nie rozumiem czego się czepiasz.

----------

## Belliash

juz ok

----------

## c0oba

zerknij jeszcze tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html

dokładnie:

 *Quote:*   

> 10.  Przy okazji pisania posta w stylu "oka, już sobie poradzilem" opisz sposób rozwiązania problemu. Dopisanie jedynie "jest dobrze" i dodanie do nazwy tematu [SOLVED] utrudnia tylko szukanie rozwiazań, gdyż mimo [SOLVED] rozwiazania nie ma.

 

Nie mam pojęcia o co ci chodzi. W poście "juz ok" nie ma rozwiązania, co tylko utrudnia zrozumienie.

----------

## dziadu

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> zerknij jeszcze tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html
> 
> dokładnie:
> 
>  *Quote:*   10.  Przy okazji pisania posta w stylu "oka, już sobie poradzilem" opisz sposób rozwiązania problemu. Dopisanie jedynie "jest dobrze" i dodanie do nazwy tematu [SOLVED] utrudnia tylko szukanie rozwiazań, gdyż mimo [SOLVED] rozwiazania nie ma. 
> ...

 

Czy tylko ja odniosłem wrażenie, że panowie w swojej dyskusji zapomnieli kto zadawał pytanie a kto pomagał?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## c0oba

Ja nie zapomniałem i jestem niezmiennie wdzięczny za pomoc. Ciągle tylko nie wiem co zrobiłem niezgodnego z zasadami forum.

----------

## dziadu

Podejrzewam, że nie dałeś SOLVED od razu po rozwiązaniu problemu i pewnie o to chodziło - nie wiem, nie śledziłem wątku od początku, ale to jak się potem rozwinął to jest ciekawe  :Smile: 

----------

## c0oba

No właśnie dodałem, chyba że Morpheouss się wstrzelił w kilku/kilkunasto sekundową lukę pomiędzy napisaniem posta a zmienieniem tematu... co w zasadzie jest prawdopodobne.

----------

## Poe

tak, tu o to chodzi, ze morph zdąrzył pobawic sie w moderatora nim zasolvedowałes temat  :Wink:  EOT

----------

